# 1941john Deere B Tractors Instructions Manual



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

If anyone has a old 41 JD B here is something that would be nice to have with it.
Jody

1941JOHN DEERE B TRACTORS INSTRUCTIONS MANUAL


----------

